# Android Range Finder



## tombzon (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi golfers!

I have developed a free android app called HIO Golf GPS Lite, which measures distance to the front, middle and back of the green. Courses can be created and updated at Hole In One GPS. There are not so many courses yet, but it’s easy to create a new one so hopefully the course list will grow pretty fast.

You can find it on android market and on android web market.

New version released! Added map mode. Choose to display distance as text or as markers on map.

/Tomas


----------

